# Korean for "Application"



## IcemanSK (May 26, 2008)

I looked for it, & I'm not able to find it. Can anyone help?


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

&#49888;&#52397; is the written form. Got it from Babel Fish Text Translation.


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 26, 2008)

Sin Chong is one, also  Chi Won, but I don't know the difference.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 27, 2008)

Though both &#49888;&#52397; and &#51648;&#50896; are viable translations for the word application, remember that in English that word has various meanings.  Just like some Korean words, one word can mean different things used in different contexts.  Korean is a very context based language, so there are possibly MORE of those in Korean.  Babelfish and online translators are not always a good bet unless you double check their meanings.

&#49888;&#52397; - or Shinch'ong means an application for a passport or visa
&#51648;&#50896; - or chiwon means an application for a job, or university

Both paper types of applications asking for entry or acceptance.  As for the type of application you're looking for, honestly I'll have to look a little deeper to find it!  I know that I have it written down and have heard it....I'm just drawing a blank right now.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, I should have been more specific (as MBuzzy mentioned the context) about what I meant. Application as in how a technique is applied to in a form. That is what I meant.


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 27, 2008)

Maybe more like 'how it's used' then?


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 27, 2008)

Boon Hae?


----------



## MBuzzy (May 27, 2008)

SageGhost83 said:


> Boon Hae?


 
Beat me to it....
&#48516;&#54644;&#54616;&#45796; - Bunhaehada - to take to pieces or to dismantle
&#48516;&#54644; - Bunhae - dismantle or take apart

Which is basically as close as we can get I think.  I have definately heard it in this context before.  I couldn't find a more appropriate translation.  I will do some more research to ensure that this is the proper translation from Japanese (Bunkai) to Korean (Bunhae)


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 27, 2008)

I remembered when Exile said it while we were discussing forms applications :lol:. I thought, "oh - that is what the Koreans call it in TKD." It is funny just how close Korean and Japanese are in some respects. Bunkai/Boonhae, Musha/Musa, Te/Tae.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 27, 2008)

I remember hearing/reading a different word for the application of techniques. If boon hae is the dismantling of something, certainly there another word used for application. Is it perhaps , "hae sul"? I just noticed the title of StuartA's book. Ch'ang Hon Taekwon-do Hae Sul - Real Applications to the ITF Patterns:

I'm betting that's it.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 27, 2008)

I've been looking through my dictionaries (hangul and hanja) for Haesul...now depending on the hangul spelling, it could be a different word, but for haeseol, I found this:  

Now, &#54644;&#49444; - Haeseol (pronounced like haesul) - means commentary, but I'm not sure that is what you're looking for.

That COULD be written as haesul - and could very well be what StuartA was referring to.  Do meaning way and Haesul meaning commentary....."Way commentary"  

BUT, I did find another word....close, which might work for you.  I can't believe I didn't think of this one before.

&#54644;&#49437; - Haeseok - means interpretation
&#54644;&#49437;&#54616;&#45796; - Haesok'ada - to interpret

Now another possibility is that this Haesul is a Hanja word.  Now, in Hanja, Sul means method or technique...but I don't know what just Hae means.  I know that in Korean, it means harm.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 27, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> I remember hearing/reading a different word for the application of techniques. If boon hae is the dismantling of something, certainly there another word used for application. Is it perhaps , "hae sul"? I just noticed the title of StuartA's book. Ch'ang Hon Taekwon-do Hae Sul - Real Applications to the ITF Patterns:
> 
> I'm betting that's it.


 
Boon Hae, Hae Sul, everywhere a "Hae" :lol2:. Ok, seriously though. Perhaps Boon Hae refers to the process of breaking down the Poomsae and extracting the techniques from it. Or maybe, Boon Hae and Hae Sul are interchangeable? I picked a fine time to stop studying Korean Language:waah:.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 27, 2008)

SageGhost83 said:


> Boon Hae, Hae Sul, everywhere a "Hae" :lol2:. Ok, seriously though. Perhaps Boon Hae refers to the process of breaking down the Poomsae and extracting the techniques from it. Or maybe, Boon Hae and Hae Sul are interchangeable? I picked a fine time to stop studying Korean Language:waah:.


 
My thinking at this point is that the process of breaking down a hyung is bunhae and the interpretation of the hyung is haeseok.  Then, StuartA's book is actually "Ch'ang Hon Taekwon-way commentary".

At least that's how I'm seeing it at this point.  There aren't too many words in Korean that are interchangeable, although its just my luck that I'd find them here!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 27, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> My thinking at this point is that the process of breaking down a hyung is bunhae and the interpretation of the hyung is haeseok. Then, StuartA's book is actually "Ch'ang Hon Taekwon-way commentary".
> 
> At least that's how I'm seeing it at this point. There aren't too many words in Korean that are interchangeable, although its just my luck that I'd find them here!


 
I s'pose we could wait for Stuart to chime in on this one. It may help.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 27, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> I s'pose we could wait for Stuart to chime in on this one. It may help.


 
Good point - although I really don't know if my patience can hold out!


----------



## YoungMan (May 28, 2008)

Te and Tae are not similar. Te is Japanese/Okinawan for hand, as in Kara Te or Empty Hand. Tae is Korean for using the feet (jumping, smashing, kicking etc.), as in Tae Kwon Do-Foot Hand Way. They sound similar but that's it.
Let's not go overboard on the Korean-Japanese similarities. Korean and Japanese really are not very similar.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 28, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> Te and Tae are not similar. Te is Japanese/Okinawan for hand, as in Kara Te or Empty Hand. Tae is Korean for using the feet (jumping, smashing, kicking etc.), as in Tae Kwon Do-Foot Hand Way. They sound similar but that's it.
> Let's not go overboard on the Korean-Japanese similarities. Korean and Japanese really are not very similar.


 
Right! You're correct, I got my terminology mixed up! Thanks for the heads up correction. Tae means kicking or stomping with the foot. You seem determined to deny any and all Japanese aspects. The two nations have had lots of contact throughout their histories and have shared cultures and exchanged ideas at times. Hmmm, are you Korean, yourself? That is the vibe that I get from your posts. I ask because I understand what happened on the peninsula and if you are of Korean descent and my constant comparing of the two is offensive to you, then I apologize and I will be more mindful of your sensitivity regarding the issue :asian:.


----------



## YoungMan (May 29, 2008)

Actually I'm not (but thanks for thinking I am 

It just sounded like Te and Tae were being made to be similar in meaning as well as sound, and I just wanted to emphasize that they are not.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 29, 2008)

It's cool. Man, you are definitely a credit to Korean culture and you would make Korea proud :asian:. I wanted to make sure that I wasn't stepping on your toes or getting too far under your skin by constantly citing such comparisons. No, I gaffed when I said Te/Tae, I was thinking more along the lines of spelling, as the meanings are Te(hand) and Tae(foot, to stomp or smash with the foot).


----------



## YoungMan (May 29, 2008)

Yep, far cry from when I was a geeky 14 year old white boy who just wanted to learn how to defend himself!


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 30, 2008)

So, Boon Hae and Hae Sul are the two leading candidates thus far. Anybody else have any more information? I am quite sure that some of you are well-versed in Korean (mine is a little rusty because I haven't used it in years ). StuartA? Tellner? Exile? Shesulsa?...Anybody? Why am I hearing crickets :lol:?


----------



## IcemanSK (May 30, 2008)

A native speaker/friend wasn't sure but thought it might hae seok. He's checking. I'm all ears for the answer from anyone with knowledge.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 30, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> A native speaker/friend wasn't sure but thought it might hae seok. He's checking. I'm all ears for the answer from anyone with knowledge.


 
Cool beans! So, now we have Boon Hae, Hae Sul, and Hae Seok .


----------



## StuartA (Jun 1, 2008)

-- taken from the book itself and explains the difference between Boon Hae & hae Sul.

Regards, Stuart

-------------------------------
If you do not speak Korean, you may be wondering about the title of this book  Chang Hon Taekwon-do Hae Sul; so I will explain how the title came about briefly here.

The name of the system this book addresses is known as the Chang Hon system of Taekwon-do. Chang Hon was the penname of General Choi, Hong Hi and the patterns or tuls of this system are often referred to as the Chang Hon tuls. This distinguishes them from other patterns taught in other systems of Taekwon-do, for example; the Taeguek forms, the Palgwae forms or the black belt patterns of WTF/Kukki Taekwondo.

The teaching of the applications to the Karate techniques contained in the katas is known as Bunkai, the Korean equivalent is the word/s Boon Hae or Boonhae. I have come across a couple of definitions of the word Bunkai/Boon Hae, these are:

	To divide and explain
	Taking apart and dismantling

Originally the title was going to read Chang Hon Taekwon-do Boon Hae or dividing/ dismantling and explanation of the Chang Hon/ITF patterns.

However, Boon Hae is simply a direct translation of Bunkai (if the same characters were used by Koreans) but the Korean meaning for Boon Hae is different from the Japanese meaning of Bunkai. Boon Hae literally means to fall or break apart where as Hae Sul means analysis in-depth, in other words a detailed critique or in-depth study of the Chang Hon patterns  which is what this book really is. It is not just a case of taking apart the movements within the patterns and giving them a meaning or interpretation, but an in-depth study of why they are laid out in the way they are, how this came about and a detailed examination of each movement, the techniques and how they inter-connect with regards to the applications themselves. Of course, after reading the book, learning and then teaching or showing the applications, they are or can be termed Boon Hae, or the teaching of applications.
------------------

So, AFAIA the correct term for the teaching of applications (instead of researching them) is Boon Hae,

Regards,

Stuart

PS. For those interested it also breaks down the Hangul on the books cover and expalins that as well.[/B]


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you, Stuart!  So the word that we're looking for is Boonhae - at least as far as a translation of the word Bunkai.


----------



## StuartA (Jun 1, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Thank you, Stuart! So the word that we're looking for is Boonhae - at least as far as a translation of the word Bunkai.


 
Yes, I think so.. as the word Bunkai is the norm for japanese arts and Boon hae is the Korean equivilant, even if not 100% correct in phrase!

Stuart


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2008)

Boon Hai is the correct word for Bunkai, which is what my GM says. the translation is almost perfect. He also say Hae Sul means going deep inside the core of the tuls for a full understanding of all techniques. Hope that helps.


----------



## StuartA (Jun 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> the translation is almost perfect.


As i said in my original post, its not perfect but its as close as we have to having a Korean word for it. Its misses out the _'explanation'_ bit like the Bunkai equivilant and simple means "_to break apart_".



> He also say Hae Sul means going deep inside the core of the tuls for a full understanding of all techniques. Hope that helps.


The same as I put it, in different words I believe.. thats good to know, thanks.

Stuart


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2008)

StuartA said:


> As i said in my original post, its not perfect but its as close as we have to having a Korean word for it. Its misses out the _'explanation'_ bit like the Bunkai equivilant and simple means "_to break apart_".
> 
> 
> The same as I put it, in different words I believe.. thats good to know, thanks.
> ...


 
Yea I was typing while you posted I guess, just was getting back to the question when my old GM answerded it for me. Sometime it takes him a little bit, he really hates e-mails and I can only undersatnd every other word.


----------



## StuartA (Jun 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Yea I was typing while you posted I guess, just was getting back to the question when my old GM answerded it for me. Sometime it takes him a little bit, he really hates e-mails and I can only undersatnd every other word.


 
Thats cool.. at least it confirms its the correct term to use.

Cheers Terry,

Stuart


----------



## rick_tsdmdk (Jun 30, 2008)

The Korean I have always heard is Bun Seok, as far as being the similar phrase for bunkai.


----------

